

Ask HN: Is there an open source license that prohibits binary distribution? - aviraldg

Where would this be useful?<p>For open source apps on the Play Store, for example. Without something like this, it&#x27;s very common to see multiple third-party binaries, making it confusing for regular users of the original app.
======
andridk
You could just trademark the name and forbid its' use on the App store. That
way, any 3rd party binary would have to use another name, thus not confusing
anyone.

------
mobiplayer
Wasn't this the "issue" with qmail and djbdns?

------
alecsmart1
Can you please elaborate what you are looking to achieve?

~~~
aviraldg
To prevent multiple identical binaries on a managed app store (which confuses
users.)

